# Official bet with Cornelius Dieckmann



## Olivér Perge (May 10, 2010)

I would like to announce my bet with Cornelius Dieckmann. (That makes it kind of official. )

Subject: Cornelius has to be *top100* in every event (single *and* average) he ever entered yet in an official WCA competition, by the time of 31th december, 2010. (If he has a comptetition on the 31th of december, which I highly doubt, then the exact time barrier is midnight.)

The amount: 15 EUR.

Just to clarify, the events are: Rubik's cube, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 2x2x2, 3x3x3 blindfolded, 3x3x3 one handed, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Square-1, Rubik's Clock, 6x6x6, 7x7x7, Rubik's magic, Rubik's master magic, 4x4x4 blindfolded, 3x3x3 multiple blindfolded.

If he enters another event (for example 5x5x5 blindfolded) it doesn't count.

Obviously, if he is top100 in every single event (in single and in average) I will give him 15 euros, if he is not, he gives me 15 euros.

At the moment (as of 10th of May, 2010) he is missing the following:

- 5x5x5 average (118th)
- Pyraminx single (123th) and average (177th)
- Square-1 single (301st) and average (238th)
- Rubik's clock single (338th) and average (272nd)
- 6x6x6 average (116th)
- 3x3x3 multipple blindfolded (100th)

(Edit: 13th of September.)

I will update this list after every competition he will have. I think there are some pretty tough one (for example: 4x4x4 blindfold, which he basically "just" needs to solve, and 2x2x2 single which pretty much depends on luck), but I believe he can get them. 

Just so all of you know, we don't have gambling problems (else it would be like 100 EUR ), I just want to encourage him to practice more and get a goal to reach! Maybe others can try this too.

Let's see where this thing goes!


Good luck, Cornelius!


----------



## vcuber13 (May 10, 2010)

What if say he gets 99th the but then gets beaten twice and is then 101st?


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 10, 2010)

His last name made me lol.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 10, 2010)

Good luck to you both


----------



## Meep (May 10, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> What if say he gets 99th the but then gets beaten twice and is then 101st?



I think he has to be within the top100 at midnight on December 31. So if he was beaten twice before then, he has to get back into the top100 lol


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 10, 2010)

Meep said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > What if say he gets 99th the but then gets beaten twice and is then 101st?
> ...



Exactly! If he comes top100 before the deadline but got beaten by the deadline, then he loses. I will check it only on the 31th on december.


----------



## pjk (May 10, 2010)

Tough bet. Top 100 by Dec. 31, 2010 will be so much harder than it is now. Good luck to you two though, especially to Cornelius!


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 10, 2010)

pjk said:


> Tough bet. Top 100 by Dec. 31, 2010 will be so much harder than it is now. Good luck to you two though, especially to Cornelius!



Yes it is! First I thought it was too easy to get, then I thought it was too hard. I wanted to bet him since, he is improving very fast! (He got sub12 3x3x3 average, for crying out loud. ) 

Can't wait to see where it goes!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 10, 2010)

pjk said:


> Tough bet. Top 100 by Dec. 31, 2010 will be so much harder than it is now. Good luck to you two though, especially to Cornelius!



Thanks...

I'll need it


----------



## qqwref (May 10, 2010)

Hey! Don't encourage him! I'm barely on the top 10 sum-of-single-ranks as it is XD

I only have a few things that aren't top 100, but they all require either luck (which I haven't had) or being much better than I am at an event I don't do... I'm sure I'll have way more in the triple digits at the end of this year, though, people just keep getting better and better. It is a tough bet.


----------



## Chuck (May 10, 2010)

I'm sure you can get an official 4x4 BLD no problem, just do a safe memo and execution


----------



## Feryll (May 10, 2010)

So what happens when one of you loses besides monetary loss? That's the fun part of a bet 

Loser must crush his favorite cube in a vice, and then burn what's left, put it in a beer, and chug it.


----------



## Escher (May 10, 2010)

Sounds like a fun prop bet, good luck Cornelius!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 10, 2010)

I wanted to join too, but Olivér thought I was too close already


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 10, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I wanted to join too, but Olivér thought I was too close already



Dude! You have 5 things left.  Including magic which is ridiculous... 

Maybe next time, with an even tougher bet!


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 10, 2010)

Feryll said:


> That's the *fun part* of a bet





Feryll said:


> *Loser must crush his favorite cube* in a vice, and then burn what's left, put it in a beer, and chug it.



Yeah, that's sounds like a lot of fun to me.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 10, 2010)

Make sure you get Parity on 4x4 though!


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 10, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> Make sure you get Parity on 4x4 though!



Or else no martini


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > That's the *fun part* of a bet
> ...



really cuz it sounds like a retard to me..


----------



## cubedude7 (May 10, 2010)

Good luck with the square-1 Cornelius, you'll need it....

This is a good idea Olivér! More people should do this!


----------



## cubedude7 (May 10, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I wanted to join too, but Olivér thought I was too close already


Lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 10, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I wanted to join too, but Olivér thought I was too close already



What about Feliks?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to join too, but Olivér thought I was too close already
> ...



He has 3 things, both magic and 3x3 BLD.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 27, 2010)

Unless Cornelius organizes and announces a competition before the 31st of December, and qualify with the remaining top100 he has to do, I guess I won this bet. 

I have to admit though, there were moments when I thought he could actually pull this off, but as of this moment, he is not really close.

Cornelius, it was fun, thank you for betting! The result clearly shows that you are a bad cuber, you haven't improved at all, and you should really stop doing this. Thanks for being around for this long, come say hi a few times, so we will not completely forget you!


----------

